# Finally got my new camera!!



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I finally got my new SLR Canon Rebel XSi Camera and took a pic of CeeCee! As soon as I get the hang of this thing, I will be taking lots more!!!

[attachment=50781:IMG_0018.jpg]

She wants her teddy bear Mommy~~~


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Aww there goes precious little CeeCee with her cute dress and matching bow :wub2:

I can't wait for more photos!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Adorable I just love that dress!!! We need to see more CeeCee pics!!!


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

Awww, precious little Cee Cee in her pretty little pink.........what a cutie! Congrats on your new camera!!  SNAP SNAP AWAY!!!!!!!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*oh wow, what a pretty little girl. :wub2:
she looks like a little dolly. so cute.

I can't wait to see maaaaany more pictures. congratulations on your new camera!!*


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Another pic I resized.......

[attachment=50784:IMG_0033.JPG]

Mommy the maribou feather is tickling my nose!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

Hello - I am a newbie  and helping my daughter to find a small female Maltese - Your Cee Cee is darling - would you mind me asking where you got her? 
Thanks !


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwww I love miss CeeCee or Gigi's twin with a puppy cut


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Apr 3 2009, 12:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756637


> Awwww I love miss CeeCee or Gigi's twin with a puppy cut [/B]


Briana, I take that as a compliment.....Thanks!!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (belleparish @ Apr 3 2009, 12:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756634


> Hello - I am a newbie  and helping my daughter to find a small female Maltese - Your Cee Cee is darling - would you mind me asking where you got her?
> Thanks ![/B]


I do not mind at all.......CeeCee came from Jacob Maltese and the breeders name is Debbie Cleckley. I think she has a little male for sale. Her website is jacobmaltese.com. Thank you for the compliment!!!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Awww about time Dianne - what a cool camera - now you have a job .. that is taking lots of photos of our pretty girl Cee Cee xoxo


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Apr 3 2009, 11:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756630


> Another pic I resized.......
> 
> [attachment=50784:IMG_0033.JPG]
> 
> Mommy the maribou feather is tickling my nose!!!![/B]


lol - that is so cute ...


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Apr 3 2009, 03:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756642


> QUOTE (belleparish @ Apr 3 2009, 12:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756634





> Hello - I am a newbie  and helping my daughter to find a small female Maltese - Your Cee Cee is darling - would you mind me asking where you got her?
> Thanks ![/B]


I do not mind at all.......CeeCee came from Jacob Maltese and the breeders name is Debbie Cleckley. I think she has a little male for sale. Her website is jacobmaltese.com. Thank you for the compliment!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you so much - my daughter has her heart set on a little girl. You and Cee Cee have a great weekend!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I love that big pink satin bow with the pink dress! So cute! More more more!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Totaly adorable :wub: . I think any camera could capture that cuteness,  but congrats on getting your new one.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Those pictures are great and I'll bet you'll love your new camera. I'm still trying to figure out mine after months!! :smilie_tischkante: I need help!
CeeCee looks adorable in her dress and bow. Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: :wub: She is just SO precious!! I love her bow :wub: 
Congrats on your new camera :biggrin:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I love ceecee's precious little face, makes me want to cover her in kisses :wub: :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

MORE! MORE! :w00t: :aktion033: :chili: :tender: :tender: :tender:


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

she so beautiful.i love to see more photos of her too. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

CeeCee is such a doll. You are doing great with your new camera.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh, she is so darn cute!!!! I'm glad you're enjoying your fab new camera!! Can't wait to see more pics!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub: I want CeCe she reminds me of a little girl. I love her dress and big bow :wub:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

She looks stunning in her pink satin dress and bow. :wub: :wub: The feather boa bow is too cute as well. Congratulations on getting your Rebel. Looking forward to seeing more pictures of beautiful Cee Cee. :wub:


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

Ceecee is GORGEOUS! :wub: :wub: Oooohhh she is so pretttyyyyy!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

CeeCee is so cute. We need lots of pictures


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

:wub: :wub: CeeCee is such a darling little girl!!! What a little doll she is in her pink dress and bow!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh my gosh!!! Cee Cee looks soooo ADORABLE! But then, she always does. I LOVE her dress and bow. You should send that picture into a magazine ... it's beautiful. :wub: :wub: 

Congratulations on your new camera! Looks like I better think about asking for one for my birthday!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

omg she is sooo cute! And yeah, now you have a great excuse to take tons of pics of CeeCee!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

*thump-thump* :heart: *thump-thump* :heart: *thump-thump* Jett has just seen CeeCee's pic and that's his heart beating for you beautiful girl! He is head over heels in love with Miss CeeCee! :smootch:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

i have a canon power shot s70 but so bad want a power house like you got. I love that photo and she looks so cute with that dress and bow -adorable


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh....she is gorgeous...YES...MoRE mORE mOREEEEE :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

YAAAAY Dianne ^_^ now we can see more and more of CeeCee 

love these pictures

hugs

Kat


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks everyone!!!! I am still learning about photography but I am going to keep practicing!!! I really like this camera.......now if it would only like me!!! LOL!!


----------



## Reenie (May 1, 2008)

Awwww, sweet little Cee Cee looks so adorable! She makes my heart flutter :heart: She looks so pretty in her pink dress and matching bow.

Congrats on getting your new camera - I can't wait to see lots more pics of that little angel :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Great pics! I have an older model Cannon Rebel - I leave the dial on "P" all the time :brownbag: - it usually always takes the best pictures...I hate reading and remembering manuals, LOL.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:wub: cece is adorable :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Woo hoo pics of Cee Cee!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I love her Carrie Bradshaw inspired feather headpiece! Very Sex and the City!!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

She looks adorable when you figure some of the do dads out let me know I have the same camera and I still haven't picked up the "thick" manual!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

oh, my, she is seriously adorable!! :wub: 

lol, i just love that feathered head piece on her. what a fashionista! :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Very sweet ! You'll have fun with that new camera.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Apr 4 2009, 08:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757014


> Woo hoo pics of Cee Cee!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I love her Carrie Bradshaw inspired feather headpiece! Very Sex and the City!![/B]


Thanks~~I was thinking she looked more like a "saloon girl'.........hee,hee,hee!!!!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

:wub: :wub: CeeCee is beautiful! We want more!!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

CeeCee is so adorable!!!! :wub: :wub: More pictures, please?!?!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Those pictures are beyond adorable. Is she the cutest baby or what. Just looking at her always brightens my day.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*Cee Cee....................I am in love with you.....You little DOLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: *


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I love CeeCee!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: So glad you got a new camera! :biggrin:


----------

